# Lake Constanz



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello,

I am setting off on my Summer holiday on FRiday and am planning to visit the Mossel. I have been to Mossel before but am wondering whether anyone can offer any advice or good sites for Lake Constanz. I have heard it is beautiful, and have found a few Stellplatz from previous topics and also the Motorhome Stopover book. 

Just wondering whether anyone has any pearls of wisdom.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

there are several stellplatz along the northern coast, we were there 3 years ago. And an excellent campsite right by the water at Lindau - the Austria border is on the edge of it! A short cylce onto the ilsand of Lindau, boat trips on the lake, lovely place. I can't think of the name of the site :roll: , have a look in the sites database.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is Camping Gitzenweiler hof at Lindau- which might be the one Mike is thinking of though it is up quite a steep hill behind Lindau. They have an outside motorhome area with hookups and access to the campsite for showers, van servicing etc which is significantly cheaper per night than inside the site. If you go there then wait until after noon to book in it will cost you more if you book in before noon !

There is a big dedicated motorhome parking area in town where many MHs were clearly intending to overnight but it was much more expensive than the Gitzenweilerhof site MH area. We didn't feel it was very secure either.

Be aware that the lake is a real tourist magnet and roads are very busy indeed. Parking even for a bike is at a premium in some places and we still have not managed to park close enough to the airship museum to get there. The last time we tried we were hours in traffic and, half-joking only- almost went separately to see the museum while the other crawled along with the van. That was April.

G

Edit: The overnight stay area pitches are now charged more before 4pm - not noon.


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

I think Bognor Mike said he stayed at Park Camping Landau am See? Is that right Mike?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sander4709 said:


> I think Bognor Mike said he stayed at Park Camping Landau am See? Is that right Mike?


I couldn't think of the name this morning, but that's the one!!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3948

there is parking outside the gates for a reduced rate

http://park-camping.de/resources/Information-Englisch.pdf


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Was there two years ago. There is a car park at. Bodman at the far north west end of the lake. Sorry can't give gps at the moment as on mobile version of facts (currently in the mountains In black forest). Loads of long bays for motorhomes and a short walk to the lake where there are lovely lakeside gardens. I think it was 5 or 6 euros for 24 hours.

Good stellplatz at uberlingen and meersberg just a bit further along is really nice.

We thought the swiss side of the lake was rubbish though.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We have just got back from Germany and spent 3 nights at a campsite on the lakeshore at Uberlingen (½mile west of the town) which was very good. Looked like they were building up for some sort of festival as the site got busy but I'm sure that'll be over now.

We didn'd find a Stellplatz there but it could have been away from the shore a bit and we fancied a proper campsite for a few days to get some washing done.

We cycled to Meersburg and back using the excellent cyclepath. Lovely area, Meersburg is fab.

Have a great trip.


----------

